# Accelerator pedal in start stop traffic.



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

You know when you are creeping forward slowly in traffic.... you touch the accelerator ever so slightly so that you are only doing a few mph....

well I can't do this without the car jerking forwards and backwards! Like it's kangarooing.... does anyone else have this issue on the manual?! Driving me nuts.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

err nope.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

No, smooth as silk!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

... and backwards !! ?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

No not backwards lol....

I put it in comfort mode and it does it too...

You know when there's a 2m gap between you and the car in front, so you put your foot down lightly, the accelerator seems too sensitive. moving it 1mm and back again is like the car is kangarooing...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Works fine for me.
when stood at the lights i can press the pedal enough to start the engine without moving at all.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Does it sound like I have a faulty car then?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Does it sound like I have a faulty car then?


Very hard to say if it's a fault but do note that some of the comments above are from people with autos, not manuals.

I've had cars before where you have to dip the clutch to keep this sort of low speed move smooth. If I had to make a call I'd say it's not faulty, just the difficulty of trying to go from 1% throttle to 1.5% throttle in a car with so much power.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

yes, it's difficult to "creep" in a manual. In my A4 (2l TFSI) I would have to dip the clutch a bit, but also, modern engine management means you can idle (foot off the throttle completely) in first gear (once you get it moving) even up slight inclines -at the lowest speed possible without slipping the clutch.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Agreed. More powerful manuals tend to need a bit of a technique between the left and right feet to travel very slowly in a non-kangaroo-like fashion. In very slow traffic (like approaching a busy roundabout) the clutch is your friend.

Are you leaving off the clutch completely when you're crawling or are you using both feet simultaneously to try and smooth things out? If you're doing the latter it could be the clutch switch - does it feel like it's slipping when you give it the beans in a high gear?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Sorry. I forget to say when I am in first gear with no clutch down. So the car is creeping slowly like that. And then when you put a tiny bit of accelerator down it jerks up and down.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Hmm it shouldn't be so sensitive. It might be worth getting a second opinion from your dealer - take one of the techs out round the block and then let them take it round the block with you in the passenger seat. If they're bouncing around all over the place, there's a problem!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Okay. If I get the issue tomorrow still I will defo get a tech to have a drive!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the standard sport manual and have never had happen what you describe - if you press throttle just the slightest amount and then keep your foot still the engine should maintain constant revs and therefore give a steady forward motion, if it's jerking about (with your foot still) that's not right and you need to raise it with your dealer.

Do you notice if it is worse or better when cold or fully warmed up and have you tried giving it a quick blast and then see if it's still doing it - at least you would have something additional to tell the mechanic.

Had an MV 750 Brutale some years back which displayed a similar tendency and that was attributed to poor fuelling which I could only cure by installing a power commander (MV never quite got there maps right in the early days) - not saying that's your issue but it might be a spark plug/cable starting to break down for example or a partly blocked injector or even contaminated fuel, whatever, it should be quick to diagnose and resolve with all the tech Audi now use in the workshop if you give them a much info as possible, hence the question in the above paragraph.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I think it happens more when cold? But then again the start of my journeys are always in start stop. Then my car warms up and I'm on the dual carriageways by then. Lol.

I will attempt my journey again tomorrow and see.

I really hope it is nothing wrong, I can't deal with the hassle! Lol.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Ah you have the clutch up all the time i.e the engine is engaged?

I doubt there's a fault with your car if the throttle behaves itself generally - when cold it'll change the fuel/air mix etc and that might make it more 'binary'. It doesn't sound to me like a fault - I don't tend to drive mine like that anyway, and use the clutch more.

I might try it on my TTS tomorrow, with a good deal of space between me and the car in front...

But do take it to a dealer and get their tech to drive - prepare yourself however, with the obvious and I'm sure delicately put response... :lol:

Ian.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

If it's possible to alter your route slightly in the morning to find a quiet stretch of road and then try holding the throttle steady so you are moving at no more than a fast walking pace in first gear, you should be able to come off the clutch completely without the car jerking around (if the road is flat) - try in the first couple of minutes if you can because the Mk3 does seem to warm up a lot quicker. Then following your blast down the dual carriageway try it again, that should give you an idea if it alters with temperature or not.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

So I tried again this morning.....

The kangooring is when I am in first gear, foot completely off the accelerator, so that the car is sitting at just under 1k rpm moving along by itself. I apply the tiniest movement of the accelerator pedal, which is smooth, but as soon as I lift off the pedal slightly, the car seems to stop quite quickly and that is where the jerking motion of the car comes from. If I continued to accelerate it would be fine, but it is the tiny squeeze of the pedal and then off (literally 1-2mm of movement of the pedal)


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Under 1k implies your car is warmed up - petrol or diesel, agree you should be able to drive with no throttle whatsoever & then when needed give it a light touch & it should pull gently forward without jerking.

I believe there's a throttle reset procedure, otherwise it could simply be a dodgy fly by wire control module

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Could it be a sticking brake? You did previously report slightly higher fuel consumption than others in the 1.8.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> Could it be a sticking brake? You did previously report slightly higher fuel consumption than others in the 1.8.


Sticking brakes, how would I get this sorted?!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Samoa said:


> Under 1k implies your car is warmed up - petrol or diesel, agree you should be able to drive with no throttle whatsoever & then when needed give it a light touch & it should pull gently forward without jerking.
> 
> I believe there's a throttle reset procedure, otherwise it could simply be a dodgy fly by wire control module
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can give a light touch and it pulls forward smoothly, but it is when I lift off the pedal slowly after applying 1-2mm of pedal movement, the car suddenly slows and thats what gives the jerking movement.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> > Under 1k implies your car is warmed up - petrol or diesel, agree you should be able to drive with no throttle whatsoever & then when needed give it a light touch & it should pull gently forward without jerking.
> ...


I'd take it into the dealer - take them out and replicate the problem, then let their tech drive it and see if you can feel the sensation from the passenger seat. I know it's a hassle, but if it's a sticking brake or a problem with the throttle it's better to get it sorted ASAP.

If it's a sticking brake, get them to change the pads, free of charge, out of courtesy.

Let us know how you get on.

Leigh


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Okay I will try to speak to someone about it. It is very annoying as I do a lot of stop start traffic, looks like I can't clutch control!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

There is a 2.0 manual in stock (for sale) at the MK garage, may be worth popping by and comparing? I'm guessing that's the dealer you will take the car to be seen?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201511208857813/usedcars


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

sumeet8al said:


> There is a 2.0 manual in stock (for sale) at the MK garage, may be worth popping by and comparing? I'm guessing that's the dealer you will take the car to be seen?
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201511208857813/usedcars


I literally just went out in this lol...

Yeah my car has an issue.

In that car when I release the accelerator at slow speeds it doesn't jerk backwards or anything. Sticky brakes does sound like something it could be!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm glad to hear that you're getting somewhere with this issue, hopefully they will get it sorted asap so you can enjoy the TT


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

TTimi said:


> sumeet8al said:
> 
> 
> > There is a 2.0 manual in stock (for sale) at the MK garage, may be worth popping by and comparing? I'm guessing that's the dealer you will take the car to be seen?
> ...


Maybe it just needs a good Italien tune to loosen things up...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Took a techie out in it today.... Couldn't replicate the issue!

Looks like I'll have to see if issue has gone. Cars only done 300miles so hopefully it was something that has gone forever!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Fingers crossed, keep us posted


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

So it's happening again....

In stop start traffic, car is in 1st gear moving along at 900rpm (not using accelerator pedal), I accelerate to around 1.1k rpm and keep it constant there, but the revs jump up and down from 1.05krpm to 1.15krpm. It makes the car jerky and my head rock back and forth like when you pull off with bad clutch control. I was in comfort mode and engine was warmed up.

Can someone else try this please?! 1.8 manual here btw...

I will be going in on Saturday morning to show the master technician again I believe.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I know what you mean it's happened a few times to me but not sure what causes it, only had it upon acceleration though in certain conditions.

Flipping between driving modes whilst accelerating can leave the gearbox braindead for a split second


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

This has happened in Dynamic and Comfort modes to me.... Happens quite often to me, as I am in the same stop start traffic every morning.

I have driven a 2.0 manual and couldn't get it to replicate what my cars done, so I thought it was an issue just with my TT.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Girl at work has the same car as me in roadster form. She has reported the same issue!

She has booked her car into our service team on the 19th May. So waiting to see what the outcome is!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Just bumped into another mate who has a 1.8 tfsi s line coupe and he has told me the same thing!

Definitely an issue here!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I got mine to miss a gear completely this week, thought the gearbox had gone 

They're good gearboxes in some respect but shite in other areas.


----------

